# The replacement for the TT



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

As many of you know the TT was sold a week last Tuesday, to make room for the Z4M.

Promised a few people pictures, but never got round to it.

A week's worth of grime included as well. I had a choice wash the car, or drive it and stop at the pub for lunch.

Didn't take me long to choose. Will post some better pictures when the weather is better.

















Curently hoping to fit a set of genuine 19" CSLs in the Spring.










Just want to sort a stubby aerial and a tax disk holder before then.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Very nice indeed, whats the spec/miles etc? 
What are these going for these days?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Well obviously I can't get too enthusiastic  but that looks nice buddy and those 19" wheels will totally transform it.

I look forward to a closer inspection and some suitably offensive banter at Santa Pod 

Charlie


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

i do like the z4's they have a butch and almost classic styling to them, as the z4 is out of my price range i did consider the z3m or atleast the later 3.0 z3 24valve straight six but as winter approached i opted for the tt but i am very jealous  and the alloys will really set it off

if its the z4 m sport then if i remember rightly its a 3.2 straight six producing 340ish bhp


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Very nice, and like your TT its the best colour to


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

techfreak said:


> Very nice indeed, whats the spec/miles etc?
> What are these going for these days?


38k on 07 plate

FSH etc Sat Nav/DSP top spec audio/park sensors/extended storage and wind deflector.

Think it's 338bhp, but seen some that say 330.

Been out sorting creaks today with sticky back velcro, I'd say it's no better put together than the TT. I don't think most normal people would notice, but the slightest creak really irritates me. Sounds lovely anyway, had the roof off as much as possible, drinks petrol :roll: but pulls very nicely.

The colour is weird. In bright sunlight it looks almost light blue, when it's not in the sun it looks kind of silver and at night you would swear it was grey.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Matt. Very aggressive, very macho! and fast to boot I would imagine?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice mate :wink:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice... [smiley=dude.gif]

Had a look at one a couple of months back, but felt the cabin area was a little cramped for me, so took a SL500 Merc out for a spin instead....Nice Car but not for me.. :roll:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice matt, only thing is the fuel economy - hope you have a large chequebook if your coming to italy :wink: :wink:

With fuel prices as they are on the up. up, up !!!!!! lol

Those new alloys will really set it off 8)

SAV..


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

New alloys or new LCD TV. :?

Plasma has died a death so have some 1990s retro CRT set at the mo.

Don't think I can afford both.

Decisions....decisions.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice Matt 8)


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

very nice!

always fancied an m6 as my next car and this is similar looking i think.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

lovely looking car, it really suits that colour


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

yea had a brief look on autotrader, they state its 343bhp, 297lbs of torque iirc, must fly at only 1730kg (iirc) and no doubt vpowers gonna be burning some serious holes in your pockets.

it'l be interesting to see if you have as many problems as some tt's, although i doubt you'l get much forum paranoia - is there even a z4m forum?

i also like the m6 they both have that nice "shark" styling to them...


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

techfreak said:


> yea had a brief look on autotrader, they state its 343bhp, 297lbs of torque iirc, must fly at only 1730kg (iirc) and no doubt vpowers gonna be burning some serious holes in your pockets.
> 
> it'l be interesting to see if you have as many problems as some tt's, although i doubt you'l get much forum paranoia - is there even a z4m forum?
> 
> i also like the m6 they both have that nice "shark" styling to them...


and the best bit is you can get a car that came out the showroom for £90,000 now for £25,000  gotta love depreciation.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Very Very nice. The zeds are a really nice motor, couldnt part with my TT so bought him a stable mate instead in feb this year, :
Not the z4 but a really nice Z3 2.8, which i get 38 mpg from  love both cars for totally different reasons


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

techfreak said:


> it'l be interesting to see if you have as many problems as some tt's, although i doubt you'l get much forum paranoia - is there even a z4m forum?
> 
> i also like the m6 they both have that nice "shark" styling to them...


CD Changer has packed up already and needs sorting, and headlight washer flap fell off in teh freezing weather. :roll:

There is a fairly busy Z4 forum http://www.z4-forum.com/forum/
and another called Z4 post.

I already have 222 posts on the first one, although I really don't remember making that many. Very sad. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> Hark
> Posts: 222
> Joined: Tue Jun 17, 2008 6:51 pm


  You were planning on being a traitor all along! :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice, but the Coupe is far better looking IMHO. Which I know a lot of people won't agree with. The new version looks gorgeous. I went off BMW a long time ago, but the new Z4 has rekindled my desire. Will have to see what the prices are like in a few years.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Finally some pics :roll: :wink: very very nice bud  CLS wheels look 8)

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Dash said:


> Nice, but the Coupe is far better looking IMHO. Which I know a lot of people won't agree with. The new version looks gorgeous. I went off BMW a long time ago, but the new Z4 has rekindled my desire. Will have to see what the prices are like in a few years.


I agree with the coupe being a looker, but the ability to drop the roof more than makes up for it. Coldest I've managed so far us -2.

No point owning the coupe IMO. No extra seats, just slightly larger boot. I think the new z4 is even more feminine than the 2l mk2 TT.

Lol bring it on......


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Hark said:


> I think the new z4 is even more *slender* than the 2l mk2 TT.


Corrected.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Dash said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slender or femine lol

Not a look I'm going for. Wide and low though :twisted:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

http://flatmobile.co.uk/

that low and wide enough for ya?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

glad you found one

very nice


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just an update.

The midlands has started having it's fair share of snow over the last few days. (Around 6" so far).

Had to fetch the Z4 from my mom's house after leaving it there for the staff night out. Anyway drove it back on these Yoko winter tyres and it was really planted. No real issues at all on some quite dodgy looking roads. Best thing I've bought in a while.

After driving the wife's Rover and then the Z, I opted to take the Z4 over to visit family at the hospital as it seemed to have more grip.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Mmmm...










Z3 can look awesome.


----------

